# Load bearing walls



## shan2themax (May 25, 2008)

How can I tell if a wall is load bearing... to me... it would be the longest one (lol)... no really, how can you tell which is load bearing... layout of house included 


I should mention that it is so that I know where to put support under the house


----------



## glennjanie (May 25, 2008)

Hi Shan:
I would say the back wall of the hall is the load bearing wall. If you have an attic access you can look up there and see if the ceiling joists overlap on that wall. You have shown us pictures of your attic before and the best I remember you don't have roof trusses, just rafters and ceiling joists.
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (May 25, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hi Shan:
> I would say the back wall of the hall is the load bearing wall. If you have an attic access you can look up there and see if the ceiling joists overlap on that wall. You have shown us pictures of your attic before and the best I remember you don't have roof trusses, just rafters and ceiling joists.
> Glenn



yes you are right, no trusses.... the 2x's run long ways from the garage to about the end of the hall right before the master bedroom then they go from the front of the house towards the back of the house...

now, when you say 'ceiling joists overlap' what will I be looking for exactly?  does that mean I will see one on top of the other? bear with me... this is what happens to me when I stop doing something for a little while LOL


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 25, 2008)

by overlap he means that the joist that is coming from the front of the house will end just past a wall, and the one from the back of the house will come toward the front of the house and overlap right beside the other one and stop just past the wall.  


basically if you have a 24' wide house, the joists would be approx 12' and meet in the middle for a slight overlap.


----------



## shan2themax (May 25, 2008)

that is wonderful!!!!!!!!!! seriously.....  is the same true for under the house also?


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 25, 2008)

the same thing would apply to floor joists as well.


----------



## inspectorD (May 26, 2008)

Alright Shan ...What are you up to?
Just from experience...don't go gettin to many projects goin like I do...then end up remodeling the whole house. 
It's some times easier to move...like I keep doin.
And the fellas are right on with the advice....as usual.


----------



## shan2themax (May 26, 2008)

not rippin out anything that is for sure... planning for the extra support under the house.... (that i should have done last year before i moved in).... I havent thought about moving... I got too good of a deal here (I know it doesnt seem like it) and with all that I have done... I am still 50,000 underinvested for the neighborhood................ but hey... I do tend to get involved in too many things also.... right now... I need to finish the kitchen, replace a window, finish the half bathroom and still have home work I am working on for class... plus kids, cats, parent..... I think I dont know what to do with myself if I dont get over invovled... (it really is quite crazy)
and I have an above ground pool to put up soon


----------



## glennjanie (May 27, 2008)

Hello Shan:
As a rule the floor joists will not overlap, rather they typically will butt up to the beam that runs down the center of the house. They may be notched over a 2 X 2 nailer or have metal joist hangers on them, but seldom is the beam installed low enough to overlap the joists.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (May 29, 2008)

The blue shaded section - Is that a wall or counter? If a wall I would also suspect load bearing between kitchen and living room. Of course front and back walls are load bearing as well.


----------



## shan2themax (May 29, 2008)

handyguys said:


> The blue shaded section - Is that a wall or counter? If a wall I would also suspect load bearing between kitchen and living room. Of course front and back walls are load bearing as well.



the blue shaded areas are counter... but also the longest blueshaded are sits along a wall.. that is the wall I was thinking was load bearing


----------



## triple D (May 31, 2008)

Is this house a rambler? And does the roof slope to back and front, or does it change direstions somewhere. And if it does change directions, creating a valley, where does this lay with your diagram? These are some things that will help. See ya...


----------

